# Mac's Creatures and Critters



## nonmon (May 6, 2009)

My wife and I just bought our first hedgehog on Saturday. I was wondering if anyone knows if Mac's Creatures and Critters Pet Refuge is hedgie safe? It looks like it might be made of pine but the bark could be pasted onto another type of wood. Is cedar the only wood we need to watch out for? Any help is appreciated.

p.s. The label didn't say what kind of wood the habitat is.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wooden hideouts aren't a good idea as they are difficult to clean or disinfect, and they can easily harbor mites. Best to go with a plastic igloo or pigloo.


----------



## Yer_Daddy (May 6, 2009)

I purchased one of the tree bark hideaways. they look like these.. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753325

but it's made of tree bark. But after my hedgies were diagnosed with mites i got rid of it. I stuck it in the ovento kill any germs, bacteria, mites, etc and alot of sap came out of it. I'm pretty sure there are no mites, but now i just stare at it, and, i guess i will throw it away.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I would pick a plastic igloo instead, because it's easier to clean and will not harbor mites.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Yes i would throw it away and get a plastic igloo.
The igloo's are inexpensive and easy to clean.


----------

